# Fun animated retro Halloween music video



## clarkfford (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a fun Halloween music video for a '50s retro Halloween song I wrote: Spiderwebs in my Hair!






:jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

HA HA! I love this, brought a smile to my face, thank you. I downloaded this and am putting it on my Halloween party playlist. Thank you for creating the song and sharing with us.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty damn funny. Sounds like the singers were having a ball doing this piece.


----------



## clarkfford (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks - yeah, it was live on stage and they really got into it!


----------

